# AJ's Raceway on Road Challenge Sept. 12th



## Schumacher KGB (Aug 30, 2004)

Come join Us at AJ's Raceway on September 12, 2004 for the onroad challenge. Trophies will be handed out. Practice on Saturday the 11th will be free with prepaid entry. Please go to the website for more info. http://www.ajsraceway.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Too bad you are so far away - I like the indoor track very nice set-up!

Just too far of a drive and other plans that weekend.

Have fun!


----------



## Schumacher KGB (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for checking out the site, if you ever do get out this way stop on in we race year round. Indoor from october till the nice weather hits then outdoor onroad and outdoor offroad.


----------

